# Compilador de C



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 1, 2010)

Estaba viendo este manual de *EinSoldiatGott * https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

y ahora quiero preguntarles como se hace para que el programa en c;

```
#include <conio.h> 
#include <dos.h> 
#include <stdio.h> 
#include <string.h> 


int paralelo(), para, opc=0, contador, estado=0; 
unsigned int _far *puntero_a_direccion; 
char *uno="1", *dos="2", *tres="3", *letra; 

main() 
{ 
paralelo(); 
outportb(para,0); 
while(opc!=3) 
{ 
    clrscr(); 
    *letra=getch(); 
    opc=strcmp(letra,uno); 
    if(opc==0) 
        { 
        outportb(para,1); 
        estado=1; 
        } 
    else 
        { 
        opc=strcmp(letra,dos); 
        if(opc==0) 
            { 
            outportb(para,0); 
            estado=0; 
            } 
        else 
            { 
            opc=strcmp(letra,tres); 
            if(opc==0) 
                { 
                gotoxy(30,20); 
                printf("Aplicaci¢n Finalizada"); 
                delay(1000); 
                opc=3; 
                } 
            else 
                { 
                gotoxy(30,20); 
                printf("Presiona una opci¢n v*lida"); 
                delay(1000); 
                } 
            } 
        } 
} 
outportb(para,0); 
} 

paralelo() 
{ 
   clrscr(); 
   busqueda: 
   puntero_a_direccion=(unsigned int _far *)0x00000408; 
   printf("Rastreando Direcci¢n de Puerto Paralelo"); 
   while(contador<40) 
    { 
    printf("."); 
    contador++; 
    delay(35); 
    } 
   clrscr(); 
   para=*puntero_a_direccion; 
   outportb(para, 0); 
}
```

pueda ejecutarlo en DOS como se ve en el manual.
Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola
mira si ya tienes el compilador para ese programa, pues en el menu de compulacion  usa la funcion de MAKE, o F9, y este ya te lo hace el programa en ejecutable, es decir en .exe.
saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 2, 2010)

Necesitas un compilador.


----------



## kkrraktelas (Ene 2, 2010)

Bájate el turbo c++  y copia ahí el código y lo ejecutas como dice armandolopezmx.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 2, 2010)

Eso es lo que quiero saber, que compilador y lenguaje usa para que corra en DOS.
Según *kkrraktelas* el lenguaje es turbo C++. Ahora necesito saber cuál es el compilador.
gracias!
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 3, 2010)

Turbo C++ es un compilador, el código que tu tienes está escrito en C.
Este programa usa una biblioteca del DOS, así que no se si podrás compilarlo en un compilador para Windows.
Para compilarlo en DOS puedes utilizar DJGPP, un port para DOS del compilador Gcc.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias elecrodan y a todos.
saludos


----------

